# Bud Vase



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

I turned this today and the pain from arthritis was murdering me, after I turned this I knew I had to lay off for a while, so I practiced with a skew. I never did any spindle work so I need some practice. I turned a Bud Vase very similiar to this before. Mitch


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice work, Mitch. What's the wood and how did you finish it?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice job Mitch! Bud vases are one of my favorite lathe projects. You did that one justice.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well done.


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice !


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Guys
Each and every one of you do fine work of your own but can always be counted on for a positive response on others work. You guys are all right. It's not like this on every forum. BTW, the wood on this vase is Silver maple and the finish is, buffing on the Beall system. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice vase Mitch, hope that get's back to normal for you!

Corey


----------

